# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Koja je najbolja sjedalica od 15-36kg?

## domy

Zanima me kao što piše u naslovu koja je najbolja?
Koju vi imate i kak ste zadovoljni?

----------


## domy

Baš sam bila u Adaxu i svidjela mi se Jane sjedalica? Jel ima ko i kakve su ocjene?

----------


## Lutonjica

roemer kidfix

----------


## rinama

Maxi cosi Rodi XR. U jednoj se vozi stariji od 27 kila, a u drugoj mlađi od 17 kila. I jednom i drugom se prilagodi po visini i po širini i ja sam više nego zadovoljna.

----------


## domy

Jel ima mogućnos poluležečeg položaja za spavanje?
Gdje si kupila i koja je cjena?

----------


## rinama

> Jel ima mogućnos poluležečeg položaja za spavanje?
> Gdje si kupila i koja je cjena?


Ako si mislila na mene, ima tu mogućnost da se naslon može lagano nagnuti unutrag, ali nije to toliko puno,kao npr kako je kod sjedalica za manju djecu.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> roemer kidfix


jel to ona s isofixom? (jer ima još jedna _kidnešto_)

tu smo i mi kupili. Zadovoljni.

----------


## Lutonjica

je je s isofixom. imamo je tek mjesec dana, ali je obožavam   :Grin:

----------


## buba klara

nedavno kupili Maxicosi Rodi XP - za sad zadovoljni dijete i mi

----------


## panterica

mogu  li se ove maxi cosi XP u povećati i u širinu ili samo u visinu

----------


## Tea

> mogu  li se ove maxi cosi XP u povećati i u širinu ili samo u visinu


širinu samo reguliraš u ramenima, i to 2 klika. a visinu možeš ohoho (piše do 12 godina) meni izgleda da bi im naslon za glavu mogao probušit krov koliko je visoka. 

ja je imam rodi xp, al vidim nedostatke, pa preporučam u svakom slučaju isofix, i to romericu  :/ (bar bi ja tu drugi puta kupila iako nemam isofix   :Grin:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## panterica

tea, hvala na informaciji. ja li ta romer ona koju sam vidjela u turbo limač. mislim, ja sam vidjela jedan jedini model. postoji li neka šifra da ne gledam krivu. 
zasad mi je izbor ili maxi cosi ili romer. chicco mi ima preplastičnu navlaku. bojim se da bi se previše znojila u njoj.

----------


## Maruška

> ja je imam rodi xp, al vidim nedostatke,


'Ajde malo više o ovome... Kad uloviš vremena...

----------


## Mishkica

> Tea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ja je imam rodi xp, al vidim nedostatke,
> 
> 
> 'Ajde malo više o ovome... Kad uloviš vremena...


Tea, ovo i mene zanima. Naime, idemo sutra u Graz i mislimo kupiti baš tu sjedalicu... Da se eventualno stignem predomisliti!   :Grin:  Roemer mi se, naime, ne sviđa.

----------


## domy

Mene isto zanimaju nedostatci Maxi cosi XP jer ju planiram uskoro kupiti.
Zanima me ako nemaš u autu (ko što si rekla da nemaš isofix) kako bi montirala sjedalicu sa isofixom?

----------


## Juroslav

> Zanima me ako nemaš u autu (ko što si rekla da nemaš isofix) kako bi montirala sjedalicu sa isofixom?


U pravilu, svaka sjedalica s isofixom se može namjestiti i kao "obična" sjedalica, samo s pojasom od auta

----------


## Lutonjica

> ja li ta romer ona koju sam vidjela u turbo limač. mislim, ja sam vidjela jedan jedini model. postoji li neka šifra da ne gledam krivu. 
> .


roemer 15-36 imaš 4 modela: vip, kid, kid plus i kidfix
kidfix je s isofixom, ostale ga nemaju
imaš ovdje sva 4 modela, i sve boje u kojima dolaze (klikneš na model koji ti si sveiđa, pa na current designs):
http://www.britax-roemer.de/gruppe.p...tID=1&navid=13

----------


## Lutonjica

ili ovdje ih imaš po designu:
http://www.britax-roemer.de/kollekti...w_collection=1

biraj classic line, trend line, ili high line pa gledaj   :Grin:

----------


## Tea

> Tea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ja je imam rodi xp, al vidim nedostatke,
> 
> 
> 'Ajde malo više o ovome... Kad uloviš vremena...


*OVO SU ISKLJUČIVO MOJA OSOBNA MIŠLJENJA*!!!

ajmo po redu:
- lagana je (što je za mene nedostatak, jer bolje da je teža, zbog reagiranja pojasa) 
-iako ima safe side za glavu, veći i bolji je u romera
-ima onu plastičnu bazu koja se zakači ispod sjedala da sjedalica ne pleše, al to ne funkiconira, jer ta baza izlazi van, i jako ju je teško odvojiti od sjedalice kad je uvučena ispod sjedala, znači lakše mi je izvući sve skupa, nego dovojiti sjedalicu od baze. imam osječaj da još jednom tako nešto učinim da će puknuti plastična "baza"
-pozicije nagiba- ne funkcioniraju, jer onoliko koliko ja zategnem u kukovima svoju Niku, taj "ležeći... spušteni...polegnuti..." ili kako već položaj ne funkcionira. ja ju zatezanjem jednostavno vratim natrag. 
-bočna širenja u ramenima- nepotrebna- mislim da je jedna od mareketinšikih caka da to sjedalica može.


jedina prednost je u dizajnu- mi imamo onu plavu na cvijetiće, a romer ima neke bezvezne dizajnove, al zato mi se stvarno čini da je bolji od MC, baza mu je čvršča, punija. pogotovo isofix koji ne dozvoljava sjedalici ni makac. 

kada bi ponovno kupovala sjedalicu, kupila bi Evolvu ili Recaro, al to u slučajevima I. i II. budući da mi ovdje govorimo isključivo o II. onda romerica kidfix.

i bila sam neki dan u toysrusu- Grazu (kako li se već piše) i cijene i izbor su im koma, čini mi se da je kod nas ili u sloveniji bolja ponuda.

----------


## aries24

mi planiramo kupiti roemer kidfix

----------


## domy

Tea je napisala:

-ima onu plastičnu bazu koja se zakači ispod sjedala da sjedalica ne pleše, al to ne funkiconira, jer ta baza izlazi van, i jako ju je teško odvojiti od sjedalice kad je uvučena ispod sjedala, znači lakše mi je izvući sve skupa, nego dovojiti sjedalicu od baze. imam osječaj da još jednom tako nešto učinim da će puknuti plastična "baza"
-pozicije nagiba- ne funkcioniraju, jer onoliko koliko ja zategnem u kukovima svoju Niku, taj "ležeći... spušteni...polegnuti..." ili kako već položaj ne funkcionira. ja ju zatezanjem jednostavno vratim natrag. 


Tvoja je XP ona ima ono nešto plastično. 
Ne kužim zakaj bi bazu odvajala od sjedalice, zašto trebaš izvlačiti sjedalicu.
Šta je pojas premali pa onda povuče sjedalicu unatrag mislim u sjedeći položa?

Zašto misliš da su one druge bolje?

Jel netko zna cjene Romericama?
I ak netko ima neka napiše prednosti i nedostatku.[/b]

----------


## aries24

kidfix

u brežicama 200 eura
u tl-u 1500 kn

----------


## Tea

> Tvoja je XP ona ima ono nešto plastično. 
> Ne kužim zakaj bi bazu odvajala od sjedalice, zašto trebaš izvlačiti sjedalicu.
> Šta je pojas premali pa onda povuče sjedalicu unatrag mislim u sjedeći položa?
> 
> Zašto misliš da su one druge bolje?


da moja xp ima onu "plastičnu bazu" mali dodatak koji se uvuće ispod naslona, tj. na presjeku između naslona i sjedala. na tu bazu dolazi sjedalica. ta baza ima par utora- položaja. što je utor udaljenjij od naslona, to je položaj sjedalice "ležečkiji" ako tako mogu nazvati, a to nije uopće nešto ono.... bez veze  :/   :Rolling Eyes:  

e sad, ako namjeravaš sjedalicu stalno premještati (a ja ju nekad premještam jer se zna nika voziti sa mojim tatom i sa mm-ovom sestrom). onda je to koncipirano tako da samo sjedalicu odvojiš od baze, a bazu ostaviš npr. u svom autu. međutim, to je već počelo polagano bijeliti (kao kad plastika ide puknuti) i ne odvajam više tako, nego izvučem sve skupa fino van. ta "baza" je živi shit, jer je toliko mekani taj dio koji ulazi između naslona i sjedala, trebao bi biti čvršči i duži i možda više zaobljeniji. 
evo, ovdje ti je nacrtano sve od slike 7-11 o čemu govorim da imaš uopće predodžbu ako nisi u vidjela u živo. http://www.racc.es/pub/ficheros/tien...q_21c191f9.pdf

gle, ja niku toliko stisnem preko kukova tako da i kada je u tom najudaljenijem položaju, pojas ju vrati   :Grin:  

pa ovo su moja subjektivna mišljenja, naravno, nekome je možda fantastična i ništa ne smeta. samo sam rekla kad bih ponovno kupovala kupial bi zasigurno romericu kidfix. kao što  sam rekla (a to je MM govorio kad smo birali) da je na izgled čvršča, robusnija...  :/ 
ne sugeriram što da kupiš, već samo govorim ono što meni smeta, u biti što sam pri kupovini mislila da je super, al ispalo je bez veze.

----------


## ivana7997

roemer kidfix imam ja i ne mogu se nadiviti otkad sam je kupila  8) 
kostala je manje od 200 eura, i dobila sam tridesetak eura mervera

----------


## Tea

ivana7997 , kad ti je dijete sijedi, glavu može imati gotovo skroz naslonjena na uzglavlje, toliko je uskoi ukošeno da jednostavno drži fixirano glavu. to mi se jako svidilo u romerice.

----------


## ninaXY

jel ta kidfix ima izofix?

----------


## Tea

> jel ta kidfix ima izofix?


da  :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

> to mi se jako svidilo u romerice.


ma meni se ona toliko svidja da bih sama sjedila u njoj. nisam puno visa od 150 cm, ali kile su problem   :Grin:  imam pokoju vise od 36

----------


## Tea

> to mi se jako svidilo u romerice.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ma meni se ona toliko svidja da bih sama sjedila u njoj. nisam puno visa od 150 cm, ali kile su problem   imam pokoju vise od 36


  :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

mislim da mi nemamo izofix u autu   :Sad:  
kako to izgleda?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Tea

isofix ti je ovo http://www.netcar.co.il/img2/milon/17D%20ISOFIX.jpg

*http://www.naglenet.org/garage/isofix_seat_install.html*

----------


## Tea

ninaxy, ne mora ti auto imati isofix da bi ju montirala u auto, hoću reći, da ju možeš staviti i u auto bez isofixa, ali onda nije učvršćena. tko zna, možda jednom i kupiš auto sa isofixom pa ti bude super.   :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

isofix ne izgleda nikako, tj ne vidis ga. ja sam znala da ga imamo jer su nam napomenuli kad smo kupovali auto, ali sve dok mi zenska nije namjestila sjedalicu, nisam bila sigurna da je stvarno tu   :Smile:

----------


## Mishkica

> e sad, ako namjeravaš sjedalicu stalno premještati (a ja ju nekad premještam jer se zna nika voziti sa mojim tatom i sa mm-ovom sestrom). onda je to koncipirano tako da samo sjedalicu odvojiš od baze, a bazu ostaviš npr. u svom autu.


Ovo ne kužim. Zar nije ta baza integralni dio sjedalice, čemu ju ostavljati u jednom autu, a sjedalicu stavljati u drugi auto bez baze? Nisam ni znala da se sjedalica i baza trebaju odvajati, namjeravala sam premještati i sjedalicu i bazu u slučaju potrebe.

Btw, mi ju jučer kupili u Grazu. Dojam mi je za sada odličan, makar mi se čini da nam bolje sjeda u Volvo nego u Clio, ali taj problem sam imala i sa svim drugim sjedalicama do sada - remen u Renaultu se relativno brzo olabavi pa često moram provjeravati je li sjedalica dobro učvršćena, dok je u Volvu to razdoblje osjetno dulje. Na Roemeru mi se nikako ne sviđaju navlake, to je jedan od razloga zašto smo kupili Rodi XP. A obje od ADAC-a dobile ocjenu "dobar" (nema ni jedne sjedalice iz te grupe koja je po njihovim testovima vrlo dobra), pa smo se relativno lako odlučili.

----------


## ninaXY

ivana7997, super opis   :Laughing:  
Tea, nema šanse da kupujemo novi auto, kad on bude na redu, onda nam autosjedalice više neće biti aktualne.   :Sad:  
Kad smo kupovali ovaj, bilo mi je bitno da ima sva tri normalna pojasa straga, za slučaj da nam se zalomi treće dijete. Ali sad vidim da ima jako malo mjesta straga (iako se radi o karavanu), i da moram obratiti pažnju i na širinu autosjedalica.
Uglavnom, ja bi htjela neku sjedalicu 9-36, tako da ju mogu fiksirati pojasom ko i Tobicu, i to takvu da mogu vezati dijete njezinim pojasevima do kraja, i da mi ju po visini dijete ne preraste prebrzo. Ali takvo nešto ne postoji na tržištu, jel tako? Meni je pogotovo problem što mali još nema 2,5 god, a ima skoro 18 kila, a i glava mu već viri van iz Tobice. Jedino rješenje za sad mi je ona bebe confort 9-36, ali na njoj dodatni pojasevi funkcioniraju samo do neke visine djeteta, koju je mali već skoro prerasao, i dosta je niža od npr. MC priori.
Any ideas?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Bebe confort trianos.... Kad sam kupovala iz ove klase sjedalicu za M. skoro sam uzela nju.... prevagnula je Romerica zbog isofixa, a skužila sam da za M. ionako više neću trebat te pojaseve u 5 točaka.

Ne mogu se sjetiti jesam li naišla na itijednu koja ima iz ove grupe svoje pojaseve... a čačkala sam nekoliko mjeseci...

----------


## cowgirl

Postoje sjedalice od 9-36 (kombinirane) koje imaju svoje pojaseve, ali funkcioniraju po principu da se od 18 kg pojasevi sjedalice vade i dijete se veže pojasom automobila. 
Ako je dijete teže od 18 kg, ne smije biti vezano pojasevima sjedalice, jer je preteško da bi ga oni zadržali i adekvatno zaštitili.
Isofix booster je najbolje rješenje, ali ako auto nema isofix, treba isprobati boostere u autu i uzeti onaj, koji najbolje sjedne.

----------


## Amalthea

*Tea*, ajd pogledaj ovaj link

http://maxi-cosi.com/media/productha...osi/RodiXR.pdf

s uputstvima za upotrebu. Ja uopće ne vidim nigdje da se ikoji dio uvlači između sjedala i naslona. Vidim da je taj plastičan dio (za koji sam i ja "po inerciji" mislila da se negdje uvlači" zapravo na sjedalu; nigdje ispod naslona.

Možda mi je što promaklo?

Znam da se sjedalo može pomaknuti
(vidi animaciju http://maxi-cosi.com/maxicosi/instructions.aspx?id=14 )
pa onda normalno dio plastike viri sa stražnje strane, ali se ne ugurava ispod naslona.

Ajd izvadi to ispod naslona i stavi samo na sjedalo; možda i to doprinosi nestabilnosti. 

Ali ovo je samo nadaleko - nemam osobni doticaj (još) s ovim boosterom pa pišem na temelju uputa za upotrebu i animacija s njihovog sitea.

----------


## rinama

Ovo kaj se prikazuje na ovom filmiću tiće se sjedalice sa oznakom XR, ali sjedalice koje imaju oznaku XP (a više se ne rade) imaju taj dio koji se izvuče od ispod i ugura se ispod naslona sjedala auta.
Moji dečki se voze u ovoj XR i ona nema taj dio o kojem Tea govori i izgleda da ću morati doći na prvi slijedeći Rodin pregled da mi to dobro proučimo zajedno. Ove naše imaju samo mali dio koji se uglavi između dvije željezne šipkice na naslonu za glavu od auta, a služi samo za to da se sjedalica ne miće kad dijete ulazi i izlazi iz nje.

----------


## Tea

Amalthea, stavila si link od Rodi (XR?), a ne Rodi XP, razlika je u toj "bazi". 
Evo ponavljam što sam napisala u par postova prije:
http://www.racc.es/pub/ficheros/tien...q_21c191f9.pdf 
slika od 7-11 govori kako ta "baza" ulazi između sjedala i naslona kako bi sjedalica bila dodatno učvršćena, te kako bi se na taj način u nekoj potrebi odvojila sjedalica od "baze". međutim ta "baza" je toliko malena i plastična. a što je najbolje, jako se teško odvaja "baza" od sjedalice tako da mi je lakše iščupati sve skupa iz sjedala, prije nego odvojiti. ta "baza" se može montirati da zaobljeni vrh ide prema dole između sjedala i naslona, i prema gore. 

ono što je moj problem, nisam probala sjedalicu u svom autu prije nego što sam ju kupovala, pa smo tek kasnije zaključili da je prevelik nagib sjedala, tako da imam jako puno lufta ispod "baze". 

al što je tu je, sve inaće funkcionira i služi svrsi. ja Niku toliko zategnem preko kukova da nema mrdanja i sve 5. da bi drugačije odabrala drugi puta- to sigurno, ali tješi me što nisam falila u sjedalici, budući da je dobila odlične ocijene, a i dezen mi je mrak.   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

(Ma i mislila sam da pišeš o XP, ali na stranicama Maxi Cosi više tog tipa nema)

Aha. Onda si mislim ovak: Maxi Cosi na stranicama više nema tu XP pa je valjda skužio da je fulao s tim "kuplungom" te napravio verziju XR u kojoj se to ne koristi.

----------


## Tea

> (Ma i mislila sam da pišeš o XP, ali na stranicama Maxi Cosi više tog tipa nema)
> 
> Aha. Onda si mislim ovak: Maxi Cosi na stranicama više nema tu XP pa je valjda skužio da je fulao s tim "kuplungom" te napravio verziju XR u kojoj se to ne koristi.


da, sigurno je to, jer iz mog gledišta, ta baza mi služi samo kao dodatni teret u prtljažniku. 

ima li netko tko je uopće zadovoljan sa tom "bazom" da mu služi svrsi?  :?

----------


## snoopygirl

jel postoji uopće kod nas za kupit kombinirani booster, tj sjedalica s svojim pojasevima koji se skidaju a da je isofix i da se može vezati i u drugim automobilima?

----------


## Tea

> jel postoji uopće kod nas za kupit kombinirani booster, tj sjedalica s svojim pojasevima koji se skidaju a da je isofix i da se može vezati i u drugim automobilima?


ne, najbliže nama je slovenija. 

u biti ima u neckermannu i sličnim prodajnim katalozima, al ja mislim da ih ni nema na testovima od adac-a.  :/

----------


## ivana zg

> jel postoji uopće kod nas za kupit kombinirani booster, tj sjedalica s svojim pojasevima koji se skidaju a da je isofix i da se može vezati i u drugim automobilima?


I mene to zanima.
Da ne otvaram novu temu, moj je problem ovaj: Emanuela ima 9,5mjeseci i preko 11kg, glava joj jako viri iz sjedalice (imamo Peg-Perego s isofixom i jako smo zadovoljni,jako je čvrsta i teška, pa ju je malo problem prenositi).

Što da ja sada radim, ja bih isto htijela booster od 9-36kg jer mi se ne isplati opet za par mjeseci kupovati novu sjedalicu.
Smije li ona uopće u takvu sjedalicu s nepunih 10mjeseci?
Gdje ju nabaviti i po kojoj cijeni?
Ima li u Njemačkoj ili Sloveniji?
Nije mi jasno ovo o isofixu, što se on ne može montirati u aute koji ga nemaju, jer naš za sjedalicu od 9-13 se montira kao sjedalica :?  nema nikakve dodatke za "prištekat" iza sjedala???

----------


## nanov

> isofix ne izgleda nikako, tj ne vidis ga. ja sam znala da ga imamo jer su nam napomenuli kad smo kupovali auto, ali sve dok mi zenska nije namjestila sjedalicu, nisam bila sigurna da je stvarno tu



da se nadovežem... mi imamo opel astru...ovu novu liniju.. i nemam pojma da li imamo isofix... jel ima neko ko zna da li astra ima isofix?? netko voi astru sa isofixom?? u slučaju da nema..jel se to može naknadno namontirat??

----------


## nanov

> ivana7997 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> isofix ne izgleda nikako, tj ne vidis ga. ja sam znala da ga imamo jer su nam napomenuli kad smo kupovali auto, ali sve dok mi zenska nije namjestila sjedalicu, nisam bila sigurna da je stvarno tu  
> 
> 
> 
> da se nadovežem... mi imamo opel astru...ovu novu liniju.. i nemam pojma da li imamo isofix... jel ima neko ko zna da li astra ima isofix?? netko voi astru sa isofixom?? u slučaju da nema..jel se to može naknadno namontirat??


ovo je trebalo biti da li netko VOZI astru sa isofixom?  :Smile:

----------


## Tea

> snoopygirl prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel postoji uopće kod nas za kupit kombinirani booster, tj sjedalica s svojim pojasevima koji se skidaju a da je isofix i da se može vezati i u drugim automobilima?
> 
> 
> ne, najbliže nama je slovenija. 
> 
> u biti ima u neckermannu i sličnim prodajnim katalozima, al ja mislim da ih ni nema na testovima od adac-a.  :/


oprostite na dezinformaciji, previdila sam ono *isofix*. mislim da nema nigdje. jedino ako recaro nema neki young model sa isofixom?!

----------


## Tea

*nanov*, ovako, odi u auto i pređi prstima između sjedala i naslona, onaj utor gdje se spajaju i ako napipaš na lijevoj i desnoj strani po dvije metalne karike- IMAŠ ISOFIX.   :Grin:  , ako ne napipaš ništa osim pojaseva, nemaš.

često u novim autima postoji na zadnjem sjedalu na naslonu etiketa ušivna sa natpisom isofix ili  oznakom isofixa http://autosjedalice.info/cms/images...ix_simboli.png, ili naljepnica. nekad nema ničega, al samo rukom pređeš unutra i ne možeš da ga ne osjetiš ili vidiš. 

evo još pogledaj malo slike gdje bi se mogao nalaziti i kako funkcionira http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=25&Itemid=44   a imaš i par postova gore linkovi sa isofixom. 

nemoj misliti da sve astre imaju ili nemaju, to je stvar godine proizvodnje, tehničkih karakteristika auta, paketa...

----------


## wana

onda, Romer kidfix ili maxsi cosi rodi xr (za nas sa isofixom u automobilima), pitanje je sad :? 
Olakšajte mi odluku.

----------


## domy

Koji auto imaš

----------


## wana

> Koji auto imaš


Škoda Octavia Combi, 2005. godište, isofix je u serijskoj opremi.

----------


## wana

Update: auto je 2006. godište.

----------


## Tea

Romer Kidfix (*moj* osobni odabir)

----------


## makita

Ovo mi je nejasno
_• Pri tome imajte na umu! U nekim je
vozilima sloboda pokreta glave
ograničena naslonjačem sjedala. Ako u
tim vozilima montirate dječje sjedalo
RÖMER KIDFIX s KIDFIX-utičnim
ručicama može se dogoditi da dječje
sjedalo ne mogu koristiti djeca viša od
1,50 m. To je primjerice moguće kada
KIDFIX-naslonjač za glavu doseže do Cstupa
vozila.Molimo obratite pažnju na
navedene veličine u popisu..._

Što je Cstup vozila :? 

tekst se nalazi na http://www.britax-roemer.de/upload/p...enliste_31.pdf

na stranici broj 19

----------


## Tea

to bi ti trebalo značiti da moraš pogledati u njihove tablice koju marku i vrstu auta imaš i na kojem mjestu možeš montirati sjedalicu. ta tablica ti je na kraju njhovih uputa. 

neki auti imaju spušten zadnji kraj, a također imaju i fixan naslon za glavu, i kod tih auta ne možeš montirati sjedalicu, prvo zbog toga što gornji dio sjedalice koji čuva glavu više ne možeš rastegnuti prema gore jer je auto pre nizak, a drugi razlog je taj što također ne možeš naslon za glavu od auta pomaknuti da bi produžila naslon za glavu od autosjedalice. 

naime, sve što moraš jest isprobati autosjedalicu u svom automobilu jer ti se može dogoditi da naslon za galvu od as nećeš moći iskoristiti maximalno u koliko ti se dogodi ova dva navedena gore slučaja. 

u ovoj njihovoj tablici točno imaš oznaku onog čovječuljka sa crvenom strelicom i točno ti piše do koje maximalen visine može dijete biti u tom vozilu. u koliko nema tog čovječuljka onda se naslon za glavu te sjedalice može rastegnuti maximalno- nemaš onda brige. 


jesi li našla svoje auto u njihovoj tablici? jesi razumjela što sam objasnila?  :?

----------


## wana

> u ovoj njihovoj tablici točno imaš oznaku onog čovječuljka sa crvenom strelicom i točno ti piše do koje maximalen visine može dijete biti u tom vozilu. u koliko nema tog čovječuljka onda se naslon za glavu te sjedalice može rastegnuti maximalno- nemaš onda brige. 
> 
> 
> jesi li našla svoje auto u njihovoj tablici? jesi razumjela što sam objasnila?  :?


obzirom da moja Škoda Combi (produžena) 2006. god spada u ovu kategoriju sa čovječuljkom, znači da u nju može stati sjedalica čiji se naslon može max rastegnuti do 135 :? 
Pa šta ću sad :? 
http://www.britax-roemer.de/upload/p...enliste_31.pdf

----------


## Tea

wana, jesi ju probala namjestiti i rastegnuti maximalno da vidiš do koje visine ti dođe? 

 :Sad:

----------


## wana

> wana, jesi ju probala namjestiti i rastegnuti maximalno da vidiš do koje visine ti dođe?


Nisam, tek je planiram kupiti. Baš sam jučer gledala u TL-da nemaju romer kidfix :?

----------


## domy

E ovako ja imam sličan problem. Potražila sam svoj auto  u tablici ali nema ga. Odnosno imam Peugeot 206 sa petero vrata 2007 godina proizvodnje. E u u tablici ima 2006 godina proizvodnje i 3 vrata i ima čovječuljka.

Kaj sad da radim.?
Jel to znači da i moj iz 2007 i sa 5 vrata spada u tu kategoriju?
Help!!! :?

----------


## Tea

> Kaj sad da radim.?
> Help!!! :?


odi u dučan, i probaj- nemaš druge! sve što moraš je rastegnuti gornji dio sjedalice, onaj gdje ide glava i dignuti ga maximalno (to je cca za 12 god) i vidjet hoće li ti moći stati u auto!   :Smile:

----------


## domy

Do koliko godina djete u biti mora sjediti u toj sjedalici sa naslonom. Odnosno kada može samo u booster?

----------


## Tea

sa naslonom dokle god mu paše utor kroz koji prolazi remen, tj. pojas od auta, a ako preraste taj utor, pa su mu ramena viša od remena, onda prelazi samo u booster (sjedalicu).

----------


## Maruška

Tea, 'ajde pliz još jedno pojašnjenje.
Ako sam našla u tablici da je uz moje auto čovječuljak s oznakom 135 - to bi značilo da je kombinacija autosjedalica+moje auto primjerena za dijete do 135 cm visine.
S druge strane, pojas od auta je predviđen za osobu minimalne visine 150 cm. Jesam li u pravu?
To bi onda značilo da u ovom konkretnom slučaju imam 'rupu', odnosno da nemam odgovarajuću autosjedalicu za vrijeme dok je visina mog djeteta od 135 do 150 cm. Ili ne?

----------


## domy

> Tea, 'ajde pliz još jedno pojašnjenje.
> Ako sam našla u tablici da je uz moje auto čovječuljak s oznakom 135 - to bi značilo da je kombinacija autosjedalica+moje auto primjerena za dijete do 135 cm visine.
> S druge strane, pojas od auta je predviđen za osobu minimalne visine 150 cm. Jesam li u pravu?
> To bi onda značilo da u ovom konkretnom slučaju imam 'rupu', odnosno da nemam odgovarajuću autosjedalicu za vrijeme dok je visina mog djeteta od 135 do 150 cm. Ili ne?


E da i mene zanima to pojašnjenje jer sam i ja u istoj dilemi

----------


## Amalthea

> Ako sam našla u tablici da je uz moje auto čovječuljak s oznakom 135 - to bi značilo da je kombinacija autosjedalica+moje auto primjerena za dijete do 135 cm visine.
> S druge strane, pojas od auta je predviđen za osobu minimalne visine 150 cm. Jesam li u pravu?
> To bi onda značilo da u ovom konkretnom slučaju imam 'rupu', odnosno da nemam odgovarajuću autosjedalicu za vrijeme dok je visina mog djeteta od 135 do 150 cm. Ili ne?


Za ovo trebam još provjeriti, ali moguće je da su pojasevi onda prilagođeni visini od 135 cm, a ne 150.

----------


## makita

To je valjda vezano za Cstup vozila...de Almathea vidi link iz mog gornjeg posta

----------


## Amalthea

Je. Na slici je označen taj C-stup,

http://www.treffseiten.de/bmw/bilder...1.jpg&farbe=hb

pa pretpostavljam da se strop vozila smeta da se izvuče taj naslon do kraja.

----------


## domy

Ja sad fakat niš ne kužim.
Hoće mi neko sad objasniti o čemu se točno radi ali onak kao nekome tko nema pojima niš. :?

----------


## Amalthea

Kod nekih autosjedalica se dade zaglavlje naslona podešavati po visini kako raste dijete.

E, sad - ja pretpostavljam da u ovakvim automobilima ne možeš koristiti takvu autosjedalicu s maksimalno izvučenim naslonom.

Ovo pišem s rezervom, nisam uživo imala takav slučaj.

----------


## domy

Znači onda mi je bezveze kupovati tu autosjedalicu sa naslonom kad ću moći samo kratko još imati naslon. Nago kupim booster i to je to.
Jel tak ili...nekak drukčije? :?

----------


## Tea

domy, probaj ju prije nego što odlučiš kupiti ili ne kupiti!

----------


## domy

Kak misliš da ju oprobam! :? 
Da kažem teti u dučanu da bi probala sjedalicu u svom autu vani ili...postoji neki drugi način?

----------


## Tea

> Kak misliš da ju oprobam! :? 
> Da kažem teti u dučanu da bi probala sjedalicu u svom autu vani ili...postoji neki drugi način?


da baš tako, zamoliš ju da odete zajedno, i da probate jer da nisi sigurna prema uputama dal će ti odgovarati i da moraš probati. nije prvi puta da nekto probava sa prodavačicom AS u svom autu. samo savjete prodavačica uzmi sa rezervom   :Wink:

----------


## domy

Zanima me kaj znače one brojke u tablici pored čovječuljka. 
Konkretno kod mog tipa auta su brojke 2 i 4.
jel zna netko?

----------


## ivarica

reci da bi ti isprobala sjedalicu pa ako oni ne puste sjedalicu vani, da ces ti autom unutra

----------


## domy

Domišljato vrlo. Mislim da bi žene pukle od smjeha.
Ma to sam mislila kupiti od maxi cosi u TL pošto imam onaj bon od 100kn za popust.
Mislim da su tamo po tom pitanju malo uštogljeni ili...

----------


## Maruška

> Zanima me kaj znače one brojke u tablici pored čovječuljka. 
> Konkretno kod mog tipa auta su brojke 2 i 4.


Znači da se ta sjedalica u tvoj auto smije montirati na sjedala iza vozača i iza suvozača (ne i u sredinu).

----------


## Amalthea

Najvjerojatnije iz razloga jer na sredini nemaš ISOFIX, a ovo je ISOFIX sjedalica.

----------


## domy

Ma da ali ja sam gledala jel imama taj isofix i nisam ga uspijela naći.
U biti znači svi oni auti koji su u toj tabliki imaju isofix ili....?

----------


## Maruška

> Najvjerojatnije iz razloga jer na sredini nemaš ISOFIX, a ovo je ISOFIX sjedalica.


Mislim da nisi u pravu i da je nemogućnost montaže vezana uz oblik/karakteristike sjedala a ne uz isofix (zaključujem prema oznakama iz tablice a koje se odnose na moje auto).




> U biti znači svi oni auti koji su u toj tabliki imaju isofix ili....?

----------


## Maruška

(nedostaje mi dio...)


Nemaju svi auti u tablici isofix.

----------


## Amalthea

> Mislim da nisi u pravu i da je nemogućnost montaže vezana uz oblik/karakteristike sjedala a ne uz isofix (zaključujem prema oznakama iz tablice a koje se odnose na moje auto).


Može i jedno i drugo.  Štima.   :Smile:

----------


## wana

I koju onda kupiti :? 
Ja se još uvijek nisam odlučila, MC Rodi XR ili Romer Kidfix
Ima li uopće koja MC sjedalica ovog "razreda" sa isofixom :? 
Za Romer ispada da će ni pasati do vel 135, dalje ne, što tad, samo booster ili :? 
Kad malo pogledam, post mi je pun :? , i stvarno sam zbunjena :/

----------


## Nika

Nema MC sa isofixom.

----------


## Tea

al kad sam se ja dvoumila između MC i RKidfix, visine su im jednake, pa sad, u slučaju da ti romerica ne ide u auto zbog niskog Cstupa, onda ti vjerojatno neće niti MC.  :/  
Jesi li ih na kraju  išla probati?  :?

----------


## wana

> al kad sam se ja dvoumila između MC i RKidfix, visine su im jednake, pa sad, u slučaju da ti romerica ne ide u auto zbog niskog Cstupa, onda ti vjerojatno neće niti MC.  :/  
> Jesi li ih na kraju  išla probati?  :?


Još uvijek ne, lijena sam  :Embarassed:  , a i tlaka mi je pitati da je iznosim iz dućana, ne znam hoće li mi uopće to dozvoliti, a i, obzirom da nisam strušnjal za montiranje...da li ću ja uopće skužiti što tu ne štima :/

----------


## Tea

pa gle, normalno je da sve što kupiš za odjenuti probaš u garderobi, pa mi je logično i isprobavanje stavri makar ih morala sa prodavačicom odnjeti u atuo. možda se nekima neće svidjeti usporedba, ali meni je ista.   :Smile:  

ostaviš osobnu negdje na pultu kod kolegice, možda kakav polog ili nešto slično. zahtjevaj da zajedno probate.

----------


## wana

> pa gle, normalno je da sve što kupiš za odjenuti probaš u garderobi, pa mi je logično i isprobavanje stavri makar ih morala sa prodavačicom odnjeti u atuo. možda se nekima neće svidjeti usporedba, ali meni je ista.   
> 
> ostaviš osobnu negdje na pultu kod kolegice, možda kakav polog ili nešto slično. zahtjevaj da zajedno probate.


Hvala na savjetu, ali mene i dalje muči 




> obzirom da nisam stručnjak za montiranje...da li ću ja uopće skužiti što tu ne štima  :/ .

----------


## Tea

*wana*- evo: 



> Kod nekih autosjedalica se dade zaglavlje naslona podešavati po visini kako raste dijete.
> 
> E, sad - ja pretpostavljam da u ovakvim automobilima ne možeš koristiti takvu autosjedalicu s maksimalno izvučenim naslonom.
> 
> Ovo pišem s rezervom, nisam uživo imala takav slučaj.

----------


## wana

> *wana*- evo: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


ć
da li bi se ovo odnosilo na sve sjedalice kojima se naslon izvlači ili baš isključivo na romer kidfix :? 
ima li možda kakav link sa kompatibilnosti AS i automobila za MC rodi xr :? 
btw. JOŠ nisam kupila novu sjedalicu  :Embarassed:

----------


## Amalthea

Ja mislim na sve - treba isprobati.

Što se tiče nove AS - mi smo nešto stariji od vas i još se nadamo koristiti ovu do kraja ljeta.

----------


## wana

Hvala, znači neovisno o tipu sjedalice, ok, isprobat ću obje pa javim rezultat.



> Što se tiče nove AS - mi smo nešto stariji od vas i još se nadamo koristiti ovu do kraja ljeta.


A što se tiče ovoga, iako Kamiondžija ima znakovit nadimak, Jure je visok 106, ima 18,5 kg, polovina ušiju mu dobrano prelazi naslon MC Priori, a pojasevi dotične sjedalice, iako su u najvišem utoru, sigurno su 3-4 prsta ispod ramena. Dakle, mislim da nam je krajnje vrijeme kupiti novu sjedalicu, u ovoj, na žalost, nećemo izdržati do ljeta  :Wink:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Amalthea

> A što se tiče ovoga, iako Kamiondžija ima znakovit nadimak


  :Laughing:  


A Jure je onda prava momčina!   :shock: 

Ja sam u prvi razred krenula s 18   :Embarassed:  

Trk u dućan!

----------


## wana

> wana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što se tiče ovoga, iako Kamiondžija ima znakovit nadimak
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ...


Znam ja da ne paničarim bez razloga  :Wink:

----------


## krumpiric

> wana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što se tiče ovoga, iako Kamiondžija ima znakovit nadimak
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ...


Pa, Almathea, znaš da sam se i ja žalila da M ima 18kg, a ima 2g9mj.I ide u booster :/

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Remer Kidfix, ko god može, vrijedi svake pare!

----------


## Amalthea

> Pa, Almathea, znaš da sam se i ja žalila da M ima 18kg, a ima 2g9mj.I ide u booster :/


Mda...  :/

----------


## domy

> Tea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> al kad sam se ja dvoumila između MC i RKidfix, visine su im jednake, pa sad, u slučaju da ti romerica ne ide u auto zbog niskog Cstupa, onda ti vjerojatno neće niti MC.  :/  
> Jesi li ih na kraju  išla probati?  :?
> 
> 
> Još uvijek ne, lijena sam  , a i tlaka mi je pitati da je iznosim iz dućana, ne znam hoće li mi uopće to dozvoliti, a i, obzirom da nisam strušnjal za montiranje...da li ću ja uopće skužiti što tu ne štima :/


Ja sam isto htjela to pitati.
Odnosno kad iznesem autosjedalicu iz dučana (ak će opće dati) i probam kaj trebam gledati. Odnosno po čemu ću znati dali mi paše ili ne i da će biti dobra mome djetetu.
On ju je probao u dučanu na simulatoru sjeo je i ok je mislim pojas mu ne žulja vrat. E sad kaj još treba štimati da je ok?

----------


## Arwen

da ne otvaram novu temu
pošto nam je AS bila u sudaru,srečom bez djeteta trebali bi kupiti novu
ali dijete ima 30kg 131cm 
šta da kupim?
do sada smo imali romer kid plus 15-36kg,malo mi je puno davati 1500kn
za novu AS a s obzirom na visinu i težinu djeteta ni neznam koliko čemo je još koristiti

----------


## Tea

možda nađeš nekoga tko prodava svoj (ne)korišten booster?

----------


## tweety

> da ne otvaram novu temu
> pošto nam je AS bila u sudaru,srečom bez djeteta trebali bi kupiti novu
> ali dijete ima 30kg 131cm 
> šta da kupim?
> do sada smo imali romer kid plus 15-36kg,malo mi je puno davati 1500kn
> za novu AS a s obzirom na visinu i težinu djeteta ni neznam koliko čemo je još koristiti


Arwen imaš pp!
Tea hvala na info!

----------


## domy

> wana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tea prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## loonalee

Mi kupili Romer Kidfix, a dvoumili smo se između te i Maxi cosi Rodi XR.
Romer mi je super jer je isofix i nekako imam dojam da je čvršća, međutim za duža putovanja je maloj jako naporno jer se ne može nagnuti u poluležeći položaj, što npr Maxi cosi Rodi XR može.

I samo jedno pitanje: da li se Romer kidfix kod montiranja MORA staviti preko onih crnih plastičnih "Vodilica" ili se mogu isofix ručkice jednostavno prikačiti za auto i bez njih :?  Koja je uopće njihova uloga? Da samo olakša prikapčanje ili?

----------


## wana

I ja kupila Romer kidfix i jedva čekam sutra, pregled AS u Splitu :D  da mi je strušnjakinje lijepo i ispravno smontiraju.

----------


## daddycool

> I samo jedno pitanje: da li se Romer kidfix kod montiranja MORA staviti preko onih crnih plastičnih "Vodilica" ili se mogu isofix ručkice jednostavno prikačiti za auto i bez njih :?  Koja je uopće njihova uloga? Da samo olakša prikapčanje ili?


ne znam napamet što točno kažu upute
ali moje je mišljenje da se ne mora
to služi kao vodilica koja štiti sjedalo od automobila
kod nekih vozila ne postoji razmak između sjedala i naslona pa da se prilikom montaže ne bi drapala presvlaka metalnim dijelovima, postave se te vodilice. ujedno i usmjeravaju hvataljku na prihvatnik (lijepe hrvatske riječi   :Grin:  )

----------


## loonalee

thanx daddy   :Kiss:

----------


## larmama

> Mi kupili Romer Kidfix, a dvoumili smo se između te i Maxi cosi Rodi XR.
> Romer mi je super jer je isofix i nekako imam dojam da je čvršća, međutim za duža putovanja je maloj jako naporno jer se ne može nagnuti u poluležeći položaj, što npr Maxi cosi Rodi XR može.


a nama se romer Kidfix pokazala boljom za duza putovanja, glavica joj uopce ne pada prema naprijed za razliku od prethodne Maxi Cosi Priori koje se mogla nagnuti 
uopce mi nije jasno kako to, ali praksa nam je to pokazala   :Smile:  

inače moj glas za Romer Kidfix  8)

----------


## wana

> loonalee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za duža putovanja je maloj jako naporno jer se ne može nagnuti u poluležeći položaj, što npr Maxi cosi Rodi XR može.


jel :? 
a zašto sam ja mislila da može, možda sam pogrešno zapamtila, baš ću provjeriti.
Inače, bili smo u subotu na montiranju.
Da li Vama djeluje da je "uzglavlje" kod Romer kidfix *preusko* i da će u dogledno vrijeme biti premalo za glavice naše dječice :?

----------


## larmama

> Da li Vama djeluje da je "uzglavlje" kod Romer kidfix *preusko* i da će u dogledno vrijeme biti premalo za glavice naše dječice :?


vidiš, vidiš. možda je to razlog što mojoj curki kod spavanja glavica više ne pada  :D

----------


## tweety

Wana i domy, sjedalicu/booster obavezno prije kupnje probati u svom autu.

TL na žitnjaku normalno daje da se sjedalica isproba. Prodavačice imaju neka osnovna znanja, ali ja se na njih ne bi oslonila. Imate našu brošuru pa malo prolistajete.
Ovako ukratko za booster-bez obzira što nije pričvršćen za auto (naravno o onom bez isofixa pričam) kad je dijete u njemu pravilno vezano, on ne smije klimatati. Ukoliko je to slučaj booster ne leži dobro u vašem autu i niti sto spretnih ruku neće moći učiniti da se to dogodi. Odustanite od takvog i kupite  onaj koji u vašem autu dobro leži.

Nažalost, bez obzira na moj potpis, naučila sam to na vlastitoj grešci.
Morala sam hitno kupiti booster (bez da sam ga isprobala u autu i bez da je Fran sjeo u njega) i pogriješila. Shvatila sam da se u Stilo ispravno ne može staviti niti jedan booster bez isofixa. Tako sam za dvadeset dana, nakon tri vožnje, po hitnom postupku kupovala novi. I ovaj prvi je savršeno dobar, ali jednostavno ne leži u mom autu.

Obratiti pažnju treba još na jednu stvar, a to je da se dijete može pravilno vezati, odnosno da putanja pojasa bude ispravna. To znači da donji dio pojasa prelazi preko bedara (niti slučajno preko trbuha), a gornji, onaj kosi dio, preko ključne kosti (niti slučajno preko vrata). Ako ne možete podesiti da remen prelazi preko ključne kosti, opet, taj booster nije za vas.

Moja preporuka, odvojiti si nekoliko sati kad ste i vi i klinac dobro raspoloženi za montiranje i isprobavanje i napavite od toga lijepo druženje a ne tlaku. Potomčići nek biraju boje i dezene, vi se fokusirajte na tehnikalije.

----------


## wana

> wana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li Vama djeluje da je "uzglavlje" kod Romer kidfix *preusko* i da će u dogledno vrijeme biti premalo za glavice naše dječice :?
> 
> 
> vidiš, vidiš. možda je to razlog što mojoj curki kod spavanja glavica više ne pada  :D


ti misliš da bi to bila dobra osobina ove "uskoće" :?  što za koju godinu :/

----------


## larmama

Trenutno mi je to dobra osobina, jer joj glavica ne pada.
I nisam razmisljala sto ce biti za par godina. A kad bi sad o tome razmisljala dosla bi do zakljucka da ce joj biti dobra s obzirom da je tek s  5,5 godina dorasla za tu grupu sjedalica. No vrijeme ce pokazati da li je to tako.  8)

----------


## NatasaM...

wana, nece mu biti preusko, koliko se ja sjecam bas je lijepo sjedio unutra i imao je dosta prostora za glavu
glava ne raste bas toliko

----------


## wana

> wana, nece mu biti preusko, koliko se ja sjecam bas je lijepo sjedio unutra i imao je dosta prostora za glavu
> glava ne raste bas toliko


hvala  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## makita

Wana gdje si je kupila?
Ja gledala na Split3 ima tjedan dana pa nisu imali.
Jel netko u Splitu isprobavao AS u autu prije kupnje-pada mi na pamet Kaufland-tamo se parkira ispod dućana pa mi se čini najbliže za isprobati

----------


## Maruška

> Ja gledala na Split3 ima tjedan dana pa nisu imali.


Imaš u Jokera (barem bilo prošli četvrtak).

Što se probavanja tiče, meni cure iz Baby Media dućana ulijevaju povjerenje (ali ne drže Roemer).

----------


## wana

> makita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja gledala na Split3 ima tjedan dana pa nisu imali.
> 
> 
> Imaš u Jokera (barem bilo prošli četvrtak).


Kupila u kauflanda.
Moj savjet ti je da nazoveš sve dućane i pitaš, jednostavnije je nego hodati unaokolo.
Ja je nisam probala, znala sam da će pasati, jer kad je na njihovoj službenoj stranici naunačena kao kompatibilna  :Grin:  i baš sam zadovoljna, jučer smo je premještali u MM-ov auto (isto škoda, isto isofix) u 5 minuta.

----------


## makita

Hvala  :Kiss:  
Da, i u Jokera je parking odmah ispod. Zvat ću i odmah pitat kad imaju dovoljno djelatnika da netko može s nama isprobati u autu  :Wink:

----------


## Maruška

> Zvat ću i odmah pitat kad imaju dovoljno djelatnika da netko može s nama isprobati u autu


Baš me zanima njihova reakcija. Nemoj da nam ne javiš...

----------


## makita

Javit ću. Samo imajte na umu da mi nije priša kupit jer se kilažom još motamo oko 17,5kg pa čekam da MM bude na slobodne dane pa bi mogli u potragu

----------


## Deaedi

Nije mi jasno zasto ne bi dopustili isprobavanje, ako npr. ostavite polog u visini cijene sjedalice (gotovinu, cek, neka provuku slip od neke kreditne kartice-rucno). Ako odgovara, onda kupujete, ionako morate nekako platiti, a ako ne odgovara onda vrate novac ili poderu cek ili slip.

----------


## makita

Ja ću biti vrlo ugodno iznenađena budu li s odobravanjem popratili moju želju  da probam AS prije kupnje montirati u auto. Kako ćemo to usaglasiti.kroz kaparu il pratnju djelatnika koji će je znati/pomoći montirati u auto-široko im polje, nek biraju. Ja ću biti sretna

----------


## erik

da ne otvaram novu temu...

mi imamo neku bezimenu, second-hend AS, i dobili smo je bez one H kopče,
pa mi je teško fiksirati ju...
a malecki ima godinu i pol i 13 kg, glava mu je jedan prst ispod ruba naslona za glavu...
mislila sam kupiti novu neku koja "raste s djetetom"...
ali sad listam stari katalog Turbo L. i vidim da takve sjedalice nemaju svoje pojaseve!

a mislim da je moj miš još ipak mali da bi ga vezala samo pojasem iz auta...
može li se negdje nabaviti AS s boosterom, koja ima svoje pojaseve a kad klinac naraste da ih se makne?

----------


## Maruška

Ti misliš na sjedalicu grupe I-II-III (9-36kg). Iz ove grupe u TL-u možeš naći BebeConfort Trianos.
Ukucaj u pretražnik 9-36 - već je bilo nekoliko topica na ovu temu.

----------


## ira.iray

Ima li tko Prenatal autosjedalicu 15-36? Kako je zadovoljan?  :Smile:

----------


## tweety

Ja sam autosjedalice isprobavala uz djelatnika, bez kapare.

----------


## domy

U kojem dučanu

----------


## tweety

TL

----------


## MamaRibice

> loonalee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I samo jedno pitanje: da li se Romer kidfix kod montiranja MORA staviti preko onih crnih plastičnih "Vodilica" ili se mogu isofix ručkice jednostavno prikačiti za auto i bez njih :?  Koja je uopće njihova uloga? Da samo olakša prikapčanje ili?
> 
> 
> ne znam napamet što točno kažu upute
> ali moje je mišljenje da se ne mora
> to služi kao vodilica koja štiti sjedalo od automobila


Ne sjecam ak ima kaj o tome u uputama, ali ovdje se spominje da te vodilice sprjecavaju okretni moment. Ali moram priznati da nigdje drugdje nisam naisla na tu infomaciju. Trebalo bi provjeriti kod proizvodjaca.

----------


## tweety

MamaRibice, samo sam preletjela text pa može biti da nisam dobro čitala, ali tamo piše da rotacioni moment spriječava top-tether ili postavljanje na onaj metalni okvir.
Na onoj lijevoj slici piše da se tamo nalaze dva halterunga i slika pokazuje te dvije plastične vodilice, ali uvjerena sam da su oni pod _halterung_ mislili na one dvije kukice, a ne na vodilice.

----------


## MamaRibice

Hm, u pravu si. Preletjela sam tekst pa me ovo zbunilo - "Die Greifarme sind mit einem Gelenk verbunden. Dieses gleicht die Rotation aus und hält den Sitz waagerecht."
Ali ne vidim bas gdje bi se nalazio taj zglob   :Smile:

----------


## mamanatali

Ja sam se zapikirala za Starlight SP (9-36 kg) autosjedalicu koja se može nabaviti samo u Sloveniji, ali je navodno nema u Baby Centru u Brežicama nego negdje u Ljubljani. E sad, oni imaju i e-trgovinu http://www.recaro-slovenija.si/rec.htm
pa me zanima ima li tko iskustva s takvim načinom kupovanja autosjedalice? Odnosno, isplati li mi se više sjesti u auto i odvesti se do Ljubljane, kupiti sjedalicu i uzeti povrat poreza, ili naručiti ju preko e-trgovine (pod uvjetom da šalju u Hrvatsku) i platiti dostavu  :?

----------


## tweety

Mamanatali, ja sam zvala taj recaro webshop prije nekoliko mjeseci. Oni ne šalju u RH. Oono što ti mogu napraviti je poslati u neku poštu koja je najbliža graničnom prijelazu preko kojeg bi ti išla, ali ne daju ti obrazac za podizanje PDV-a.

----------


## mamanatali

Hvala tweety!

----------


## Amalthea

ADAC 2006 (a i 2005) navodi kao lošu stranu te sjedalice




> Nur durchschnittliche Belastungswerte im Frontcrash (*Gurtkontakt mit Hals*)


a 2007. samo



> Durchschnittliche Belastungswerte im Front- und Seitencrash


Ne znam je li se što promijenilo u dizajnu sjedalice 2007. ili samo nisu napisali još i ono u zagradi, ali meni je ovo veliki minus. Te AS zapravo i koristimo da se spriječi kontakt pojasa s vratom, tj. da se osigura optimalan položaj pojasa na ramenu djeteta.

Ne kužim zašto se taj pojas ne može bolje namjestiti na toj sjedalici? Ima li tko iskustva s njom?

----------


## Maruška

U nekom dokumentu koji sam čitala sam naišla na informaciju da 'kontakt' pojasa s vratom nije loša stvar (ne da je dobra, nego da nije ... bitna - valjda sam dobro objasnila). Da je važno da pojas ne leži previše prema ramenu (pretpostavljam kako ne bi skliznuo u kritičnom trenutku). 
 :?

----------


## Amalthea

*Maruška*, možeš li mi dati neki link? Ja nalazim samo ovo

http://www.aap.org/family/Carseatguide.htm




> ...This means
> 
>     * The shoulder belt lies across the middle of the chest and shoulder, not the neck or throat. ...


http://www.car-safety.org/basics.html




> ... Shoulder belt should cross the center of the shoulder and chest, not on the neck ...


Najbliže tvom odgovoru sam našla ovo:

http://www.chw.org/display/PPF/DocID/28197/router.asp




> A lap/shoulder belt offers the best protection for you and your child. But even a lap/shoulder belt cannot protect a person if it is not used correctly. Fit is the key word. A shoulder belt should lie across the shoulder and may touch the base of the neck. If the shoulder belt crosses the child's face or neck, the child can slide under the shoulder harness in a sudden stop.



Pitam one koji imaju tu sjedalicu, kako izgleda taj kontakt, je li to na samom dnu vrata ili više?

----------


## Amalthea

Al' evo i tu

http://www.sickkids.ca/SKCForParents...at&sssID=11570




> ...Your child needs a booster seat if:
> 
>     * The shoulder belt touches her neck, ...


Prema ovome zaključujem da nije OK da pojas dodiruje vrat; ovo je bilo pitanje za veću djecu - preporučuje se booster ako pojas dodiruje vrat; prema tome izvlačim da bi booster trebao omogućiti da pojas NE dodiruje vrat. 

Odoh dalje.

----------


## makita

Jel netko ima sliku kako izgleda isofix u automobilu :? 
ili zna neki link?

----------


## Lutonjica

to ti je kao neka kukica u onoj rupi između naslona i sjedala. nemreš ju ne napipat. a i na sjedalu (od auta) bi trebala biti etiketa na kojoj piše isofix

----------


## Lutonjica

tu imaš slike:
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice...standards.html

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/browse....KZUGQ&mcb=core
http://www.britax-roemer.de/isofix.p...tID=1&navid=19

----------


## Maruška

Tražim ali ne mogu naći. :/ 
Može biti da sam ja to izvadila iz konteksta pa da je bilo da je važno da nije blizu ramena a da može biti blizu vrata.  :? 

Zaboravi. (i briši, ako možeš)

----------


## Ancica

Ako pojas ista o vratu dotice, smije doticati samo podnozje vrata, i to tek rubom. Snaga pojasa u sudaru mora ici preko kljucne kosti i sredine ramena.

----------


## mama x1

Koja bi autosjedalica ove grupe najbolje odgovarala u škodu fabiju, 2001g? Možda kupimo i novu Octaviu, pa bi bilo dobro da i u nju paše. 
Problem mi je što bi kum kupio za krštenje auto sjedalicu, a meni treba samo ova velika, jer će u 11mj. mala-velika u tu veću grupu, a beba u grupu 1. A ja povrh svega ne mogu do Zg da isprobam AS. Ima li tu pomoći?

----------


## ewa

Evo da ne čitam cijeli topik imam samo jednu molbu za one bolje poznavatelje AS

Klinac ima 5 god i imamo MC rodi, ali koliko sam skužila njemu je glava skoro na vrhu AS, zanima me koje sjedalice imaju u ponudi da imaju dosta visoko ono uzglavlje za vrat, mislim na ove 18-36, i da li postoje iste koje imaju u sebi svoj pojas, koju preporučate?

THX

----------


## daddycool

> Koja bi autosjedalica ove grupe najbolje odgovarala u škodu fabiju, 2001g? Možda kupimo i novu Octaviu, pa bi bilo dobro da i u nju paše. 
> Problem mi je što bi kum kupio za krštenje auto sjedalicu, a meni treba samo ova velika, jer će u 11mj. mala-velika u tu veću grupu, a beba u grupu 1. A ja povrh svega ne mogu do Zg da isprobam AS. Ima li tu pomoći?


bez isprobavanja uvijek postoji rizik da se zezneš, a postoji mogućnost da na forumu nećeš naletiti nikoga tko je imao baš kombinaciju koja te zanima. ja ne bi bacao novce na sljepo ili bi barem pri kupnji pitao da li se može zamijeniti ako slučajno ne paše.

----------


## ewa

Jel ima tko ovakvu?

----------


## daddycool

> Klinac ima 5 god i imamo MC rodi, ali koliko sam skužila njemu je glava skoro na vrhu AS, zanima me koje sjedalice imaju u ponudi da imaju dosta visoko ono uzglavlje za vrat, mislim na ove 18-36, i da li postoje iste koje imaju u sebi svoj pojas, koju preporučate?
> 
> THX


Rodi bi trebala biti zadnja djetetova AS. Kada nju preraste trebao bi biti 150 cm visok i onda se može vezati pojasom automobila bez pomoći AS. Tako da vjerujem da mu je sjedalica još neko vrijeme sigurno dobra. Ako si fakat tijelom u metropoli, u subotu je pregled AS pa svrati na provjeru uživo.

I ne, nažalost u HR, pa čak ni u Europi koliko znam, nema AS za djecu iznad 18 kg a da ima svoje pojaseve.

----------


## daddycool

> Jel ima tko ovakvu?


ne vidim baš šta si linkala ali ako dobro kužim radi se o britax evolvi 123?

ima ljudi na ovom forumu koji je imaju i možeš pronaći tražilicom topice na kojima se spominje iskustva sa tom sjedalicom. ali i na njoj se pojasevi sjedalice skidaju nakon što dijete pređe 18 kg.

----------


## ewa

Puno hvala

----------


## ewa

Ma nisam sigurna da li se ovo uzglavlje može još izvući u visinu a nemam pojma gdje su mi upute, jel zna netko?

----------


## mama x1

Dobili smo AS DJ. JUNIOR MAXI GASHA http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-95973601.aspx
Dok sam ja nazvala kuma da mu kažem da ne kupuje, čovjek kupio po preporuci prodavača. Ne izgleda loše, ali nisam gledala druge, pa ne znam usporediti. Certifikat ima, ali kakvi su rezultati testova?
Kaže da je kupljeno u TL, mogu li ju zamjeniti bez računa? (ako ću mijenjati), u autu još nisam stigla isprobati.

----------


## Amalthea

Proizvođač je Graco (možeš naći i pod Logico), nažalost, ne mogu naći test. Možda netko drugi ima.

----------


## tinkie winkie

U TL sve možeš mijenjati bez računa, unuutar nekih... 6 mjeseci mislim.

----------


## Nika

> Ma nisam sigurna da li se ovo uzglavlje može još izvući u visinu a nemam pojma gdje su mi upute, jel zna netko?



Pogledaj na ovoj stranici http://www.britax.co.uk/index.php?It...sk=showproduct pa odi na user guide.

----------


## Loryblue

> U TL sve možeš mijenjati bez računa, unuutar nekih... 6 mjeseci mislim.


nema šanse, makar u splitu.
ako nemaš račun moš crknit što bi ti izašli u susret i nešto zaminili.
bila, doživila, razočarala se.

----------


## ivana zg

danas sam bila u TL i rekla mi je da sjedalice ne mjenjaju nit vraćaju novac, a probat ih možemo samo ako dođemo rano ujutro jer ih popodne ima premalo osoblja..koliko ja znam popodne je uvijek više posla i tada bi trebali imati više osoblja!

Posvađala sam se s MM na mrtvo radi sjedalice..njemu je puno dati za sjedalicu 2000-2,500 kn (i meni je) ali mu nije puno dati i dao je neki dan za TV 106 cm 6000,00kn :shock: 

Uglavnom ja hoću s isofixom jer imamo novi auto s isofixom i zašto ne?

problem, prvo je rekao kupi ti ja se u to ne kužim, a poslije on i prodavačica koja isto pojma nema izludjeli me...a on će meni...ti i tvoje forumašice samo se pravite pametne.

Našla sam Romericu duo s isofixom i to boju koju hoću, ali odjednom u TL nemaju onu traku od 200 kn, za dodatno osiguravanje (umjesto one poluge), mada to sve imaju u katalogu.

Emi je sjela u nju, što se tiče visine za glavu je dobra, ali ta njena ramena, izgleda da za par mjeseci neće moći zakopčati remenčiće, jer ih je sada već skoro prerasla.
Maxicosi su imali samo jednu, a druga je bila na testovima i nije za prodaju ali je oni drže na polici...e sada, ja sam u katalogu vidjela Bebi confort s isofixom, i stvarno ona je nekako puno dublja i ima više bočne i kod glave obrane, one se pomiću tj. šire kada beba raste, i imam taj dodatni pojas i ne trebate ga dodatno kupovati....košta 2000,00 500 kn je jeftinija od Romerice i Maxsice-inače izbor je katastrofa a sjedalice izgledaju kao da su korištene  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Uglavnom ja sam mislila kupiti Romericu jer radi se o razlici 500 kn ustvari 700 ako kupim onaj pojas (samo neznam gdje ću ga kupiti) bila sam sretna jer sam ju našla, Emi je bez problema sjela u nju, a i najbolje je prošla na testovima...i što sada??

MM kaže da je meni samo do marke..a ja nisam osoba koja pati na to i ništa si u životu nisam kupila da je bilo marka...ali baš ništa....

Bebi konfort stvarno djeluje veća, dublja, i širi se, ali to što se pomiče, te stranice, njih Emi može stalno pomicati dok sjedi u njoj...ima li je tko da me smiri, da mi kaže kakva mu je ta sjedalica-ne želim kupiti tu Romericu ako je i ova jednako dobra, tj. ne želim je kupiti samo zato što sam si ja to zabrijala u glavi.
MM kaže da joj je Romerica već sada premala i preuska i da ću joj za par mjeseci morati kupiti novu?

Još me nešto brine, zašto niti jedna sjedalica 9-18 kg nema držać za dječije noge, kao na kolicima, pa noge im vise tako satima, mi kada sjedimo noge nam dodiruju pod automobila, u jajetu su nogice podignute, zašto u ovim sjedalicama nema nekoga rešenja za nogice :?   :Saint:  

pomoć-hvala  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa noge su im oslonjene na AS, otkud ti to da im vise  :?

----------


## ivana zg

> pa noge su im oslonjene na AS, otkud ti to da im vise  :?


da oslonjene i vise niz AS, čim ne dodiruju pod-vise...Emanueli vise pogotovo iz Romerice, zato sam se i posvađala s MM ja sam htijela nju a on kaže da joj je premala, preplitka, i da mu je bebi confort puno bolja, nekako dublja, pa maloj toliko ne vise noge iz nje, i ima više bočne zaštite, koje se još k tome mogu proširiti kako beba raste???

Ne znam što ću, u TL nam ne daju da ih probamo u autu, jer nemaju dosta osoblja, a meni Maxica i BC izgledaju prevelike, a Romerica nekako najmanje i ne toliko robusna, a sve su od 9-18 kg :/ 

Jedno pitanje; kako da znamo da sjedalice nisu oštećene u transportu, u dućanu......mislim ove u TL katastrofa izgledaju, sve što imaju je na policama "razvaljeno" nema nikakve u skladištu zapakirane u najlon???

----------


## Lutonjica

odite u brezice u baby center. imaju puno veci izbor, a osoblje je ljubaznije i susretljivije nego u   :Evil or Very Mad:   TL-u

----------


## ivana zg

> odite u brezice u baby center. imaju puno veci izbor, a osoblje je ljubaznije i susretljivije nego u    TL-u


Hvala draga rado,  :Kiss:   ali sutra idemo na put, tj. trebali smo već danas, a MM je prekjučer kupio auto novi, tako da ovo jaje koje imamo se ne može montirati dobro u njega a i Emanueli je premalo, još za po gradu OK, ali za dalji put, ne dolazi u obzir  :Crying or Very sad:  

Ja sam htijela da se što duže vozi u suprotnom smjeru vožnje, i nekako u starom autu je ona mogla dobro stat u tu sjedalicu, a u ovom joj se noge jako kvrče, nije mi to nikako jasno :/  Mislila sam joj kupiti novu sjedalicu prije nego krenemo na more..ali idemo u BiH na nekakvu svadbu koja je iskrsla  :Evil or Very Mad:   i još MM promjenio auto praktički zadnji dan, u TL koma sjedalice imaju nekakvo preuređenje tu na Slavonskoj, još prodavačice pojma nemaju-a ja neodlučna-nedaju probati ni zamjeniti sjedalicu...pa neću pljunut 2,500,00 kn..svoju plaću za nešto što mi ne sjeda u auto  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  a bez sjedalice nema šanse da idem na put!!!

Inače postoji li još neki dućan u ZG-u osim TL i Kike, da imaju veći izbor autosjedalica?
Tintilinić? Adax? Bebicentar?

----------


## Lutonjica

jaje je premalo ako od glave do ruba sjedalice ima manje od 2 cm
to što joj se noge kvrče nije čudno niti pokazatelj da je AS premala, to je skroz normalno.
ako je možeš povući unutra tako da ima bar 2 cm od glave do ruba, bez obzira koliko su noge "skvrčene", to ti je ok.
margita se do prije mjesec dana još uvijek bila vozila u jajetu

----------


## Inesica

> Emi je sjela u nju, što se tiče visine za glavu je dobra, ali ta njena ramena, izgleda da za par mjeseci neće moći zakopčati remenčiće, jer ih je sada već skoro prerasla.


remenčići se podešavaju po visini. odostraga ima jedna šipka koja se pomiče prema gore po utorima. jel ste isprobali tu mogućnost?
stvarno mi je teško povjerovat da bi ti ju dijete preraslo po visini. još bolje, romerice su napravljene tako da kada remenčići dođu u najviši položaj, ukoliko su djetetova ramena tada u razini sa izlazom remenčića, glva im viri vrlo malo iznad naslona (općenita je uputa da glava smije viriti do sredine ušiju)
inače, moja P je još uvijek u toj as, istina na knap, ima 4g i preko 100cm

----------


## Lutonjica

da, zara je svoju roemericu tek sad prerasla, visoka je 107 cm

----------


## Inesica

> Našla sam Romericu duo s isofixom i to boju koju hoću, ali odjednom u TL nemaju onu traku od 200 kn, za dodatno osiguravanje (umjesto one poluge), mada to sve imaju u katalogu.


treća točka učvršćenja je svakako poželjna kod isofixa. koristi se ili taj top tether ili noga.
ali trebaš provjeriti i za svoj auto jel imaš gdje predviđeno mjesto za zakvačiti taj top tether. nemaju svi auto to mjesto.
ajd prvo provjeri jel u vašem autu ima predviđeno mjesto za to. piše u uputama od auta

----------


## Inesica

> Još me nešto brine, zašto niti jedna sjedalica 9-18 kg nema držać za dječije noge, kao na kolicima, pa noge im vise tako satima,


nemaju držač za noge zato jel zapravo nije potreban :/ 

mislim da bi bio problem kada bi rub autosjedalice presjecao njihova bedra, ali usudila bi se reći da nisu tako plitke.
djeci noge stoje tako da rub AS dolazi negdje na listovima ili ispod koljena.
i djeca, vjeruj mi nikako ne sjede mirno već te noge meću posvuda. dižu ih, oslone o sjedalo auta ispred sebe pa o sjedalo na mkojem je as, i tako svašta.

nadam se da se ipak nećete voziti saaaaaaaaatiiiiiiima bez pauze. i mala pauza čuda čini.

----------


## Loryblue

> da, zara je svoju roemericu tek sad prerasla, visoka je 107 cm


samo da se osvrnem da ovo:
L. je visoka 107 i još komodno može koristit BC Iseos SS TT. znači onda da je BC veća i komodnija od roemerice :? 

inače, mi smo svojom BC oduševljeni i prezadovoljni.
stvarno vridi svake lipe koju smo za nju dali.

ivana koju ste na kraju kupili???

----------


## Inesica

> L. je visoka 107 i još komodno može koristit BC Iseos SS TT. znači onda da je BC veća i komodnija od roemerice :?


tu se radi o nijansama kod autosjedalica.

nije samo bitno koliko je dijete visoko u cm nego koliko je visoko u predjelu guze i leđa  :Grin:  

i Petra i Zara (pretpostavljam) imale su lufta po visini ako bi se gledao uvijet do kud doseže glava (jel su tako romerice napravljene da glava ne može previše viriti van) ali su prerasle uvijet visine remenčića. naime kad remenčići počinju izlaziti ispod visine ramena onda je dijete preraslo as.

moguće je da ti L ima dugačke noge pa tijelo još lijpo stane u AS, a moguće je i da su visine utora iz kojih izlaze remenčići AS raslikuju. zašto ne? tu se radi o možda 2-3cm koji mogu puno značiti

----------


## ivana zg

Romerica je nekako plića od BC, pa joj u BC noge manje vire, ali u obje su joj remenčići podignuti na najviše, i ramena su joj u toj visini i zato MM kaže da će je prerasti za 1 mj. u BC nekako upadne više unutra, dublja je, tj, ima veće podnožje za guzu od Romerice, kao i kod kauča, neki su širi neki užu na mjestu za sjediti   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Inesica

> Romerica je nekako plića od BC, pa joj u BC noge manje vire, ali u obje su joj remenčići podignuti na najviše, i ramena su joj u toj visini i zato MM kaže da će je prerasti za 1 mj. u BC nekako upadne više unutra, dublja je, tj, ima veće podnožje za guzu od Romerice, kao i kod kauča, neki su širi neki užu na mjestu za sjediti


ma daj, pa kolko je visoka :? 

negdje drugdje sam ti napisala da se visina remenčića podešava iza, na leđima autosjedalice i to pomoću jedne šipke. od naprijed izgleda kao jedan utor, ali zapravo na romerici je mislim 7 položaja visine remenčića. ali to vidiš samo ako iza pogledaš

----------


## domy

Mene zanima do kad djete mora biti uboosteru i zašto?
Prepostavljam sada kad su mali su u busteru zbog visine jer im ne paše pojas, ali kod koje visin etreba djete normalno sjediti i biti vezano pojasom.
U biti jer to vezano za visinu djeteta, kilažu ili dob?
Neka me netko prosvjetli....

----------


## Inesica

> Mene zanima do kad djete mora biti uboosteru i zašto?
> Prepostavljam sada kad su mali su u busteru zbog visine jer im ne paše pojas, ali kod koje visin etreba djete normalno sjediti i biti vezano pojasom.
> U biti jer to vezano za visinu djeteta, kilažu ili dob?
> Neka me netko prosvjetli....


vezano je za visinu i kilažu.
idealno, dijete bi trebalo biti vezano uz pomoć 'boostera' do 150cm visine i 27kg.
razlog je upravo taj da taj booster prilagodi putanju pojasa automibala kako bi pravilno prelazila preko djetetovog tijela.

sjedala u automobilima napravljena su za tijela visine 150cm i težine 27kg. nakon toga booster u pravilu više nije potreban

po Zakonu, dijete MORA biti vezano uz pomoć postolja (boostera) do 12 godina starosti. u toj dobi djeca odprilike dostižu one centimetre i kilograme.

idealno je pratiti vizičke parametre, a onda dobne. Zakon je to ovaj put malo zamjenio ali nije puno fulao

----------


## mg1975

> Romerica je nekako plića od BC, pa joj u BC noge manje vire, ali u obje su joj remenčići podignuti na najviše, i ramena su joj u toj visini i zato MM kaže da će je prerasti za 1 mj. u BC nekako upadne više unutra, dublja je, tj, ima veće podnožje za guzu od Romerice, kao i kod kauča, neki su širi neki užu na mjestu za sjediti


Mi imamo BC AS, L je visoka cca 83 cm (nosimo odjeću 86) i remenčići su nam na srednjem utoru (BC ima 3 utora) tako da dobro pogledaj iz kojeg utora izlaze remenčići (obično su remenčići na BC AS-ovima u TL-u namješteni na srednjem utoru).

----------


## Amalthea

> domy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene zanima do kad djete mora biti uboosteru i zašto?
> Prepostavljam sada kad su mali su u busteru zbog visine jer im ne paše pojas, ali kod koje visin etreba djete normalno sjediti i biti vezano pojasom.
> U biti jer to vezano za visinu djeteta, kilažu ili dob?
> Neka me netko prosvjetli....
> 
> 
> ...


Tako je.

To je kad dijete može sjesti tako da mu je guza u pregibu sjedala,  koljena može normalno saviti preko sjedala (znači, ne da mu noge strše ravno) , a putanja pojasa ide preko sredine ramena (a ne vrata).

Znači, već dok je poprilično veliko dijete može iz boostera.   :Wink:

----------


## Loryblue

> Romerica je nekako plića od BC, pa joj u BC noge manje vire, ali u obje su joj remenčići podignuti na najviše, i ramena su joj u toj visini i zato MM kaže da će je prerasti za 1 mj. u BC nekako upadne više unutra, dublja je, tj, ima veće podnožje za guzu od Romerice, kao i kod kauča, neki su širi neki užu na mjestu za sjediti


sve se meni čini da si ti ili tm nešto pobrkali.
tebi mala ima godinu i tri miseca i tm misli kako će za misec dana prerast BC sidalicu 9-18 kg :?  :? 
moja L. ima skoro 4 godine, 107cm i 15.5 kg i ja je još neko vrime vidim u ovoj BC sidalici. i to bez problema.

----------


## spajalica

> Romerica je nekako plića od BC, pa joj u BC noge manje vire, ali u obje su joj remenčići podignuti na najviše, i ramena su joj u toj visini i zato MM kaže da će je prerasti za 1 mj. u BC nekako upadne više unutra, dublja je, tj, ima veće podnožje za guzu od Romerice, kao i kod kauča, neki su širi neki užu na mjestu za sjediti


i meni ovo zvuci  :shock: . BC ce krajem 8. mjeseca napuniti 3 godine, ima 12,5 kg i visok je oko 95 cm i ne cini mi se da ce uskoro prerasti svoju romericu. ja bih rekla na zalost jer moramo sad kupiti novu za balerinu, a opet se radujem jer sam odabrala jednu prekrasnu   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## mama x1

Znači nitko nema ovaj Graco booster?
Kako kod drugih boostera funkcionira naslon? Kod ove se naslon može spustiti skroz da bude vodoravan s sjedalom (mislim kad je na podu van auta? Ne može se čvrsto fiksirati. Kao ti neki utori ga zadržavaju, ali vrlo lako se miče.
U autu (škoda fabia) stoji ok, kad cura sjedne zavežem ju i probam mrdati stoji čvrsto. Malo ju mogu pomicati, ali vrlo malo. Onaj naslon za glavu mogu skroz izvuči, sjedalo je nagnuto prema naslonu. Ona kaže da joj je udobno. Kako vam se čini?
Imate li iskustva s mjenjanjem u TL na Žitnjaku, račun nemam?
Ona ima 16kg i 102cm i mislim ju držati u staroj sjedalici bar dok bebač ne nauči sjediti i preuzme joj AS, a ona u booster, to je OK?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kod ove se naslon može spustiti skroz da bude vodoravan s sjedalom (mislim kad je na podu van auta?


ovako i naša roemer kidfix

----------


## tweety

> to je OK?


Prelazak tvoje djevojčice u booster, ne bi na nijedan način trebao biti povezan sa prelakom njenog brata u višu kategoriju sjedalice.
Dakle, ona prelazi u booster kad težinom i/ili visinom preraste sjedalicu koju imate.
Dječak prelazi u višu kategoriju kad je on po težini/visini/motoričkom razvoju spreman za to.
Tako je ok.
Više o prelascima na autosjedalice.info

----------


## tweety

ili ovdje:
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Autosjedalice/

----------


## mama x1

Da znam, ali to sam pretpostavila po njenom dosadašnjem napretku. Njoj su remeni sad malo ispod ramena, raste oko 2cm mjesečno, bar do sad, a sad ima malo preko 16kg. Pa sam pretpostavila da će do 11-12mj biti doista spremna za booster.

----------


## Inesica

> Njoj su remeni sad malo ispod ramena


ako su remeni ISPOD ramena onda je prerasla autosjedalicu 9-18kg.





> dok bebač ne nauči sjediti i preuzme joj AS


sjedenje nije dovoljno za prelazak u smjer vožnje.

MORA imati 9kg i MORA se moći USTATI pridržavajući se za komad namještaja.
poželjno bi bilo da što više prijeđe godinu dana i izdrži u autosjedalici koja se namješta suprotno smjeru vožnje




> U autu (škoda fabia) stoji ok, kad cura sjedne zavežem ju i probam mrdati stoji čvrsto. Malo ju mogu pomicati, ali vrlo malo. Onaj naslon za glavu mogu skroz izvuči, sjedalo je nagnuto prema naslonu. Ona kaže da joj je udobno. Kako vam se čini?


po ovome što si napisala booster ti je ok. ne vidim razlog zašto bi ga mjenjala. dijete u boosteru drži pojas auta i ako booster lijepo 'leži' na sicu i cijelo vrijeme vožnje osigurava ispravnu putanju pojasa onda booster ispunjava svoju zadaću

----------


## ivana zg

Imala je oko 82 cm i 13 kg nismo je dugo mjerili, bodiće nosi 98-104...ovisi o proizvođaću....

kupili smo BC, nažalost bila je samo crna u TL, BC može se više spustiti u ležeći položaj, dok Romerica gotovo nisšta, sjeli smo je u obje i na najvišlji utor iza podigli remenčiće i Romerica joj je bila knap, dok BC nije....etkaže i prodavačica da ona ima možda veći trup, višlja ramena...ni sama nije mogla vjerovati kada smo je sjeli da je tolika razlika......daleko od toga da je na Romerici ugodnijei i materijal lijepših boja nego u BC, ali mi smo njome prezadovoljni, Emi je u putu spavala u njoj...i sada stalno hoće u nju, pa ju muž mora voziti da spava u njoj....od prve smo je namjestili u auto jer ima isofix a dobili smo i onaj remen za učvršćivanje TT besplatno uz sjedalicu i 200 bodova na Magma kartici....

Eto meni je želja bila Romerica ali djetetu je bolje odgovarala Bebi confort s isofixom i mislim da je to jedino bitno.
Inače stavili smo je na sredinu skroz stražnjeg sjedala imamo voyager s 7sjedala i malo je problem zbog zračnih jastuka namontirati je u drugi red...čvrsto je namještena i ne mrda ni milimetar....

----------

